# Taurus 740 slim mags and grips?



## donj931 (Feb 10, 2011)

anyone have any advice on where I could find Taurus 740 slim mags or grips...thanks


----------



## PT740shooter (Jul 17, 2013)

They're all in backorder..I wish I could find a couple of them myself.


----------



## Drzzit (Dec 5, 2012)

Go to Acadamy.com, just got My 740 and ordered 3 mags and got them within a week. I think if You order more than $39, shipping is free.


----------

